# lumber "Codes"



## Estley (Jan 15, 2008)

I was looking in a lumber website, and as it turns out I'm more ignorant than i originally thought it was. I came across some notations that I have no clue what they mean. When they were talking about the thickness of the lumber instead of an actual inch figure they listed them as 4/4, 8/4 etc… do those x/4 corresponds to quarters of an inch? it also mentioned the specific gravity of each kind of wood, and finally the pricing used an FAS acronym. Anyone care to help me so when I walk into a lumberyard and ask for something I don't look like a complete fool?... I'll settle for looking like a partial fool… thanks!!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Try this site:

http://www.newwoodworker.com/ref/lumbgrdes.html

Also the x/4 does mean 1/4 "


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, lumber thickness is measured in quarters of an inch. 4/4=1 inch, etc.


----------



## Estley (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks!!...


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Another reference is http://thewoodwhisperer.com/, Go to episode #4. Mark presents a good video on this subject.


----------



## Alphie (Jan 13, 2008)

FAS stands for firsts and seconds, which is supposed to be the top of the line boards.


----------



## DavidNJ (Dec 10, 2012)

Two that show the answer well:

AHEC Illustrated Guide to American Hardwood Lumber Grades: http://www.ahec.org/hardwoods/pdfs/IllustratedGradingGuide.pdf (24 pages)

Purdue Quality Control in Lumber Purchasing: Hardwood Lumber Grades:
http://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/fnr/fnr-130.pdf (8 pages)


----------

